# how to code this...



## butool (Jun 10, 2008)

is pleural effusion (511.9) coded, if it is from congestive heart failure (428.0) ?


----------



## Davistm (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes.  Many cases of pleurisy are associated with pneumonia which is always a threat to develop in persons with CHF.  Most cases of pleurisy are cased by infection, viral infections or in conjunction with other diseases such as TB, kidney failure, etc.

Terry


----------

